# Problème au boot suite a une installation Ubuntu 11.04



## robdu22 (16 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous,
Aujourd'hui j'ai besoin de votre aide,  après avoir recherché une grande partie de la journée je n'arrive pas a trouver ce qu'il me faut et surtout ce qui corrige le problème.
Mon fils a fait une mauvaise manipulation sur mon Macbook Pro 2009 ( 2.6GHz C2D 8Go DDR3 128 Go SSD et 500Go 7200 Tr/s), il a voulu installer Ubuntu 11.04 X64 directement sur le mac en formatant le disque SSD et en installation Ubuntu dessus. Mais lors du redémarrage c'était pas ça donc il a décider de réinstaller Mac OS histoire de cacher sa bêtise, mais une fois l'installation de Mac OS X 10.6 faite, le comportement du mac n'est pas du tout habituel.
Le MacBook Pro redemare donc, mais la "led" à droite du mac (en facade) se met a clignoter pendant quelque seconde puis un long bip (3 secondes je dirais) retentit. Puis après 5 essaie de reboot il redémarre comme d'habitude.
Les premier me diront surement que ça vient de la RAM du au Bip mais non, car après un essaie avec d'ancienne barrette ( 2*2), et toujours la même chose. Après l'installation de ReFit et la synchronisation des partoches toujours rien, le problème des 5 reboots est toujours présent.
Sinon j'ai fais un formatage a une passe puis une reparation du disque mais toujours rien, je pense que l'EFI est touché mais je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Si vous pouvez m'aider j'en serais très reconnaissant.
Cordialement,
Robin


----------



## Larme (16 Juillet 2011)

Reset PRAM et Cie, vu que t'as touché à la RAM ?

Est-il à jour ?


----------



## robdu22 (16 Juillet 2011)

Merci de porter interet a mon probleme,
Poir le reset c'est bien la touche fn cmd r et p ? Deja essayé et rien malheuresement ? 
Quand tu parles des mise a jour c'est a dire ?


----------



## robdu22 (19 Juillet 2011)

Personne n'a une petite idée ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2011)

Un test matériel n'indique rien ? Une fois démarré, tu peux vérifier que le volume de démarrage par défaut est bien le bon ?

C'est peut-être dû au rEFIt. A-t-il été désinstallé proprement ?


----------



## robdu22 (19 Juillet 2011)

Merci Bompi pour l&#8217;intérêt pour mon problème,
Donc en ce qui concerne ReFit il n'est plus installé depuis la réinstallation complète du Mac (formatage, partition en GUID ...) Et donc toujours le même bip agaçant quand je redémarre mon mac, et les 5 reboot à faire puis c'est repartie, pas très pratique. Voulez vous une vidéo pour mieux comprendre le comportement ?
EDIT : en ce qui concerne le volume dans démarrage c'est bien mon SSD qui est choisie, du moins dans le menu Préférence -> Démarrage.


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2011)

IL faudrait peut-être aussi réinitialiser le SMC, pendant qu'on y est.

Et j'insiste : le volume du système est bien le volume par défaut pour le démarrage ? On voit ça dans les Préférences Systèmes.


----------



## robdu22 (20 Juillet 2011)

Alors oui pour le demarrage tout est ok, la je viens de tester en plus le redemarage via le menu demarage sur mon SSD et toujours le meme conportement (un bip long et 5 redemarage plus tard il repart).
Pour le SMC j'ai donc essayé rien ne se pa
sse visuelement je reboot et toujours le meme soucis)


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2011)

Je sèche.
Si c'est ton fils qui a réinstallé SL, il n'a peut-être pas fait ce qu'il fallait. Ce serait moi, je réinstallerais moi-même (je ne fais pas trop confiance...) et je veillerais à repartitionner complètement le disque de nouveau, voire avec une passe d'écriture de zéros (quoique sur un SSD, ça peut se discuter).

Franchement, je n'ai pas plus d'idée que ça. Désolé.


----------



## robdu22 (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Excusez moi pour mon temps de réponse long, mais je reviens tout juste de congé, comme promis je vous post la vidéo de mon problème que je viens de mettre en ligne, ça guidera p-e des gens car là j'ai tout testé, Reset NVRAM PRAM, formatage complet du disque avec partitionnement du disque, installation de Mac OS X Lion. Toujours le même problème, lorsque j'enlève les disques et toujours le même problème alors qu'il n'y a aucun disque.
Voici la vidéo, je vous laisse découvrir :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxydEn5BN6k


----------



## robdu22 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je reviens vers vous car j'ai enfin la solution a mon problème, avant de vous dire comment je l'ai résolu je vais vous dire d'où ça vient, le fait d'avoir installer directement Ubuntu sur le disque entier a provoquer la suppression du Firmware du MacBook Pro.
Donc pour résoudre ce problème sur le modèle Macbook Pro 5.5 (Middle 2009), voici la démarche à suivre :
http://pubmem.wordpress.com/2011/04/09/flash-efi-firmware-update-manually-on-a-macbook-51/
En espérant aider les personnes ayant le même problème que moi.


----------



## christux (25 Août 2011)

robdu22 a dit:


> le fait d'avoir installer directement Ubuntu sur le disque entier a provoquer la suppression du Firmware du MacBook Pro.


Comment c'est possible ? Le firmware n'est-il pas censé être contenu dans une mémoire flash sur la carte mère ?


----------



## robdu22 (25 Août 2011)

L'EFI, lui est stocké sur le disque d'amorcage (de mémoire 100Mo occupé). En tout cas maintenant mon problème et résolu et c'est bien plus propre un mac qui démare du premier coup, surtout avec un SSD.


----------



## robdu22 (15 Septembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème sur mon mac :
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-an...a-une-installation-ubuntu-11-04-a-758032.html


----------



## popolito77 (23 Mai 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde j'ai exactement le même problème que robdu22 javait mis ubuntu dans mon macbookpro 5.5 et je démarrait au bout de 5 fois donc un peut galère l'histoire.
J'ai remis lion dedans mes toujours pareil et en tentant de faire la mise a jour de l EFI il me dit que mon appareil na pas besoin de cette mise a jour.
Alors que faire si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer un peu sa serait sympa.
Merci d'avance


----------

